# Commercial lot...what would you charge for this?



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys...just curious as to what you would charge to do this lot? Per push and/or season pricing if you would. Red is definite, blue is an add-on possibly. I gotta get the hang of bidding and this is where I start I guess  Thanks to everyone who contributes!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's ur thoughts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I would go seasonal on it


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Is any of the green space good for stacking snow? The farther you have to carry it, the more you have to charge.
Going on the premise that I can stack snow where I want, I will say ★ for my area★ I would bid it @ $150 a push, salt & sand I would ask $140. That is for the red. For the blue, add $60 per push, $50 per sand / salt. 
Seasonal, x those numbers by 22. Again, ★for my area★....

Good luck, I hope you win the contract!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

sid6062;1818384 said:


> Hi guys...just curious as to what you would charge to do this lot? Per push and/or season pricing if you would. Red is definite, blue is an add-on possibly. I gotta get the hang of bidding and this is where I start I guess  Thanks to everyone who contributes!





 1olddogtwo;1818388 said:


> What's ur thoughts?


To the OP......What are your thoughts on this Lot???.....What I would charge in Michigan has No bearing on what you would charge in MD....

How long do you think this lot will take you with the equipment you have???...

May I make a suggestion to all of you guys that are curious about a price...

Go out and Buy John Allins book...Managing Snow and Ice....Its a Good jumping off point for all of you guys....I am in no way endorsing the Author...But, the book has some good basic information that will help....

This site is good for ALOT of things...Price shopping is NOT one of them...payup


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it going to be free of cars like the picture? If not that will make it take much longer. What size is it? findlotsize.com


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

North or southern mRyland. Pricing is huge difference between north and south.


----------



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

It will be free of cars...I'll be able to put the snow nearly anywhere I want....it's in southern maryland. I only have my truck so I figure about 30 mins? Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What about salt and walks?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

sid6062;1818742 said:


> It will be free of cars...I'll be able to put the snow nearly anywhere I want....it's in southern maryland. I only have my truck so I figure about 30 mins? Thanks!


St Mary's? They're not quite annapolis prices but getting there. Everything I have is in pg


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

sid6062;1818742 said:


> It will be free of cars...I'll be able to put the snow nearly anywhere I want....it's in southern maryland. I only have my truck so* I figure about 30 mins*? Thanks!


30 Minutes???........I don't even think Olddog could plow that in 30 minutes with his Cat Loader and 16 foot pusher......:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1818750 said:


> 30 Minutes???........I don't even think Olddog could plow that in 30 minutes with his Cat Loader and 16 foot pusher......:laughing:


My sectional is limited to 6 mph......lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1818750 said:



> 30 Minutes???........I don't even think Olddog could plow that in 30 minutes with his Cat Loader and 16 foot pusher......:laughing:


I would be billing 3 hours for that lot


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

With my truck and plow, I figure 1 hour would get it done. Maybe a bit more. But not 30 minutes.


----------



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol thanks for the comments. Now that we have a time, can I get an answer to the original question....


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

"Hi guys...just curious as to what you would charge to do this lot? Per push and/or season pricing if you would. Red is definite, blue is an add-on possibly. I gotta get the hang of bidding and this is where I start I guess Thanks to everyone who contributes!"
RED
Per Push = $210 2 inch trigger 
Season = I don't do it but For $5460 I would. 
Blue
Per Push = $55
Season = $1430

Now that is for my area, Madison WI / Time 1.5 to 2 hours Red / .25 to .5 on the Blue
I do not try to set any land speed records, If it gets broken I have to fix it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Seasonal is hard around here. Cause our weather is so unpredictable. Last year we went out 10 times. 3 years before that we went out a total of time times for salt. No pushing


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

sid6062;1818874 said:


> Lol thanks for the comments. Now that we have a time, *can I get an answer to the original question*....


I would charge...............$33.99 + 12 cases of Beer............


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Defcon 5;1818987 said:


> I would charge...............$33.99 + 12 cases of Beer............


I'm closer to Defcons price. $30, 1 bag of hot pork rinds and a case of Schlitz. That's my standard "beer plower" price


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

sid6062;1818874 said:


> Lol thanks for the comments. Now that we have a time, can I get an answer to the original question....


I answered!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

maxwellp;1818893 said:


> "Hi guys...just curious as to what you would charge to do this lot? Per push and/or season pricing if you would. Red is definite, blue is an add-on possibly. I gotta get the hang of bidding and this is where I start I guess Thanks to everyone who contributes!"
> RED
> Per Push = $210 2 inch trigger
> Season = I don't do it but For $5460 I would.
> ...


This seems pretty fair.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd go $200 per push for both.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Square footage? Plow size?


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

$450 Up to 6 inches Welcome to NJ


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

My pricing is strictly dependent on whether or not they have any magic beans for trade. 

If they don't (which they usually don't, or will offer up), then I would go with Defcon's pricing.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding Help*

You've probably submitted your pricing for the job by now. However, if you are bidding other work take a look at these products.

Put our 35 Years of experience to work for you!

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes: 
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 30 templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

#4 CD Know why you charge what you charge - CD calculates the cost per hour of operation for YOUR company based on your overhead, expenses and use-rates. Simple, fast and accurate. Never under-you're your services again. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks with your company specific information and it does the rest. Never under-sell any of your services again.

Call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it. Total cost for all four items $199.95. *One job bid right more than pays for the entire package*


----------

